# Export texte VBA Excel 2011 vers Xcode 4



## pwetmec (13 Avril 2011)

Salut,
je viens de passer sur Mac et j'ai un problème lorsque j'exporte du texte depuis Excel.

Exemple simple de macro VBA :

```
Sub Export_test()
    Dim t As String
    Set MyData = New DataObject
 
    t = "a"
 
    MyData.SetText t
    MyData.PutInClipboard
End Sub
```
Si je colle le résultat de cette macro directement dans Xcode 4, j'obtiens 
	
	



```
a???
```
 , les points d'interrogation étant en réalité à l'envers.
En fait, une chaine vide donne "??" et il ajoute un "?" pour chaque caractère présent dans mon texte exporté.

J'ai essayé de changer le format des fichiers, mais ça ne change rien...

Avant j'utilisais la même macro depuis le même fichier mais sous PC et  j'allais coller le texte sur le Mac grâce à Synergy, et ça marchait sans  problème.

Vous avez une idée ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (13 Avril 2011)

Vérifie tes fins de lignes : Windows (\r\n) ou Unix (\n) ?


----------



## pwetmec (14 Avril 2011)

j'ai essayé différents formats de fichier et fins de lignes, mais ça ne change rien...


----------

